# Jobe Sticks



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

When folks on here talk about using Jobe sticks for fertilizing the substrate, which ones are they referring to? There are many varieties.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I use the medium ones meant for aquatics or the hanging basket/flowering plant sticks. They're about the size of your thumb and come in a 3.9 ounce pouch of 18 spikes for abot $2.50.

The amazon sword gets one, the anubias bush gets one, and the Crypt carpet usually gets 3 (in a 110 gal).

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Ferns and palms.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Has anybody used these and experienced algae breakouts?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've never used them, but from what I hear, they'll be ok if you leave them in place for a couple of months without disturbing them. If you're careful they shouldn't really affect the water column much.


----------



## toofazt (Aug 9, 2005)

I picked up a pack at Lowes of 100 for $1. I use them in my low-tech 20G and have no algae.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

No algae in my tank other than the occasional GSA when I get a little lax with my housekeeping, but then I'm not disturbing the substrate (no stems).

Cheers.
Jim


----------

